# I'm New :) See my fishies!



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone, Im new I thought I would share SOME of my betta fish, since I have too many to post (42 bettas :lol Enjoy!

I'll add more later! I have soooo many that i love!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

more pictures


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

and more ! lol


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow. That's amazing! I'd love to have 42 bettas!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahaha yeah I have 42 now but 10 on the way from Thailand  :lol:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Holy cow!! That's a lot of water changes. You should open a betta shop 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

So after seeing just a small sample of your bettas, I must ask you to make it your goal to post all 42+10 coming in! =D They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL yeah it's alot of water changes but SOO worth it! Haha ok I will try to post all of them! I'll post the new ones soon cuz I have their pics from aquabid 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, they're awesome looking!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

WOW there amazing!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you guys! I will be posting more later on  I'm at work, not suppose to be on here haha


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! those are amazing fish! if u dont mind me asking.... do you have any double tails? i love double tails and i have always wanted to see one from aquabid


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

No actually I don't have any double tails, lol I'm actually looking at one though on aquabid now he's a orange DT with a little green tint to him.


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

That's a lot of fish -.-


----------



## decamptownlady (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow! B E A U T I F U L !


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

You have excellent taste, please post more pics. I think I recognize the purple crown tail, was Korwhord the seller?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you! Ya I think it was from him, my halfmoon in the 2nd picture is from him as well. I'll be posting some more hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, they're beautiful and you have so many! : o
If I had enough room I'd go broke buying bettas + fish supplies XD


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow I second the shop thing. I'd love to buy osme I've seen! XD


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Mangotart, LOL I am broke all I spend my money on is bettas, but they make me happy so why not  and yaaa lol not alot of people I know would spend the amount of money I spend on bettas!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi guys! lol I have more of my bettas I'm going to post..first few are my regular bettas, the rest after that are halfmoons, deltas and crowntails...this is STILL not all of my bettas, i'll add more when I have time  I still have to post the new ones I have not got yet from aquabid, coming soon~!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

not a fan of blackish bettas...but love him...this picture isnt so good, doesnt do him justice!


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Mangotart, LOL I am broke all I spend my money on is bettas, but they make me happy so why not  and yaaa lol not alot of people I know would spend the amount of money I spend on bettas!


True XD I think i spend more on my fish than on my already spoiled dog ~_~
Also, <3 the new betta photos ^^


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Same here lol although my dogs are pretty spoiled! What kind of dog do you have? And thank you!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Your bettas are all soooo pretty!! Think of all the water changes LOL 
Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you! The water changes aren't too bad I spoil my bettas they get their water changed every 4-5 days and it takes me about an hour to do all of them, not too bad lol and thank you!!!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Your welcome!


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Same here lol although my dogs are pretty spoiled! What kind of dog do you have? And thank you!



No problem! ^^ I have a siberian husky XD what about you?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Awwww she's/he's beautiful!! I have 3 dogs, a Jack Russell terrier, lab/beagle x, and a westie!  I'll post pixs later!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a beautiful dog!!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

holy wow!!! those are awesome bettas!! and its a shame you dont have double tails.... i vote you get one so you have atleast one of each of the more common tail types XD


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, all your bettas have gorgeous finnage!!  You must take good care of them!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, those are some gorgeous Bettas you have, I don't have 42 but I do have 17 now  7 males and 10 females


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you! I take really good care of them honestly they get their water changed every 5 days. Sometimes even sooner! However having so many I have a few that are sick or have fin damage. Hard to keep up with all of them but I try my hardest. Sorry iv been loafting on posting my new fisH from thailand post them hopefully Tom!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Here are my bettas I have purchased from aquabid, hopefully will get them in august!  so excited!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

And heres another two that I'm bidding on, LOVE these two!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wow! You have a lot of bettas! They are all beautiful!


----------



## SwimmyTheBetta (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow your bettas are so beautiful! Are they all from aquabid, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW!!!!!

And welcome to the forum!!!!!!!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Haha, you bought a couple of the ones I had my eye on. Some I might have even saved the photos on my computer. xD


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

lol WOAH All of your bettas I've seen have beautiful colors and finage! Haha please do open up a betta shop!!!! LOL :]


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

My New *Pair* 
LOVE them so gorgeous!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very handsome boys!!!


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm on betta overload after this thread heh! Very nice! Beautiful bettas you have,can't wait to see the 10 from aquabid when u get them.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

13 now  lol I'm getting 13 and who knows how many more by the time the shipment date comes! Haha


----------



## abysssolider (Jun 1, 2010)

Ohhh pretty!  I like err the second one! ^^ ummm here is mine!!
His name is Zack! named after Zack from Final Fantasy! ^^ he is adorable i love hims! and I will be getting another one but he has swim bladder at the moment and at my friends house ^^' cause she went out and bought him as a mystry fish! ^^ he is a red and white delta tail with a butterfly band he is pretty! ^^


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Pretty


----------



## Paul R (Jul 23, 2010)

nice i wounder where you betta's like that lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------

